# Where can you buy Jordana Cosmetics at?



## iluvMUA (Oct 24, 2006)

has anybody tried thier eyeshadows in the new packaging? They seem like great little finds since they are only $1.00.


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 24, 2006)

Don't they sell that line at Walgreens? I'm sure I've seen it there.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 24, 2006)

i have found them at walgreens. i have a few of their eye and lip liners but never tried the shadows. please write a review???


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 24, 2006)

yeah, I'm positive they sell them at Walgreens


----------



## togal (Oct 24, 2006)

Seen only eyeliners and lip glosses at Walgreens. Seen a wider selection at dollar store in the USA.


----------



## ivette (Oct 24, 2006)

harmons discount store carries jordana mu


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 25, 2006)

I've also only seen their eyeliners, lipliners, maybe some lipsticks or glosses at Walgreens, but never their eyeshadows. I haven't seen their eyeshadows anywhere...


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 25, 2006)

House of Gable also sells Jordana online... I don't have a Walgreens too close to me, so I dunno if they're sold there... Seems like they are though


----------



## allykitykitykat (Oct 25, 2006)

Walgreens for sure. I got one of the little lip glosses in the little round pot like container. It's really bright in the container, but looks perfectly pinky pretty and very natural on, It tastes like watermelon and lasts a loooong time on. I think it was like 1.50$ VERY worth it





...IN Color By Jordana Lip Jelly Juicy Tint, the color/flavor is watermelon delight.

I am also wondering about the shadows..


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 25, 2006)

I havent seen thier eyeshadows in walgreens. Hm..now i am interested!


----------



## Anna (Oct 25, 2006)

dont they make the infamous blonde eyebrow pencil?


----------



## togal (Oct 25, 2006)

They also made the famous line x-tend e/l and the stick e/s which is similar to the MAC shadesticks. Great products.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 25, 2006)

I've seen them at the 99cents store and other discount stores. I really like their lipglosses.


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 25, 2006)

Walgreens!


----------



## feefee29 (Oct 27, 2006)

Walgreens and some beuty supply stores, I love the brown and brownblack liner


----------



## JewelsArreguin (Jun 6, 2012)

i actually have a jordana eyeshadow and i love it but i cant remember where i got it from but iam thinking walgreens not sure about CVS


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 6, 2012)

I've seen them at Luckys/Albertson's grocery stores.


----------



## shandimessmer (Jun 6, 2012)

I see them at Walgreen's all the time.


----------



## studiomakeup (Jun 6, 2012)

Cheap clothing stores and sometimes accessory stores. Love their lip sticks they wear for days!


----------



## YoAdrienne (Jun 6, 2012)

walgreens and ebay


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 7, 2012)

Cherryculture.com also carries them


----------



## TheDvineOne (Oct 24, 2012)

They have the most fabulous Easyliner retractable eye liner. I love the color sea green!.....I hope they still carry it.....it lasts forever and is so easy to apply!


----------



## Rachelle Ryba (Feb 28, 2013)

I just bou


----------



## Rachelle Ryba (Feb 28, 2013)

I just bought the eyeshadow at Walgreens. 2 shades for $3.99. Nice rich color. I love it!!


----------

